# Snowmobile FOR SALE



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ha I bet you thought I was selling the sled I just got. Nope and not a chance...thought some of you'd like to see this one that's for sale.

[attachment=4:27zx1rlc]Sled-1.jpg[/attachment:27zx1rlc]
[attachment=3:27zx1rlc]Sled-2.jpg[/attachment:27zx1rlc]
[attachment=2:27zx1rlc]Sled-3.jpg[/attachment:27zx1rlc]
[attachment=1:27zx1rlc]Sled-4.jpg[/attachment:27zx1rlc]
[attachment=0:27zx1rlc]Sled-5.jpg[/attachment:27zx1rlc]

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow I love the footprint gas pedal I got to get one of those for my truck it will improve the performance of my ride


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Ha I bet you thought I was selling the sled I just got.


That is what I was thinking; what did you end up with?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> what did you end up with?


Hey Huge29...we ended up get'n what we really wanted 2009 Polaris 550cc Trail Touring 2-up machine. Here's a link so you can get spec intel.

http://www.polarisindustries.com/en-us/ ... tures.aspx

We really like it...no issues yet and have it out on the ice 7 different times building the sled confidence. Makes life so much easier hauling out all the necessary and required equipment.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! I think that will do the job for years to come.


----------

